
State of the tablet market: 85% to iPad - iProject
http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/07/31/state-of-the-tablet-market/
======
lmm
It'd be more interesting to see it broken down by model, particularly for the
android side. I get the impression there are a bunch of other people with the
ASUS Transformer, but I guess as an owner I'm primed to notice it more than
the alternatives.

